# if healthy ANTONIO MCDYESS is the best PF in the league



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes counting Tim Duncan.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ok, guess you a Dice or Knicks fan...

-Petey


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

No...He has just hasn't been fortunate enough to be on a good team...the knicks aren't much better. He is the 2nd most dominant physical speciman in the league next to Shack. I hate the knicks and his former team...He is a 20 ten guy who can shoot a turnaround jumper.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

He was on the Suns... which was a good team then.

-Petey


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dice is real good healthy. Probably around the top 5 PF's in the league when healthy.. but not Tim Duncan.

Go checkout the GM poll on NBA.com ... Asks NBA gms who they would take to start a franchise.. The majority said either Shaq or Duncan, with Kobe or Tmac beneath those two.

I would tend to agree with, and believe in the NBA gm's a little more than your opinion.

Of course you are probably just trying to stir <strike>ish </strike>(no masking of cuss words. Thanks.)up, but I doubt anyone will agree with you that Dice is better than Duncan.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Yes counting Tim Duncan.


Dyess is good if HEALTHY but far from being compared to T.Dunc's level :no:


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

The best season McDyess ever had was when he averaged 20 and 12 two years ago for a bad Denver team. By comparison, Chris Webber, Kevin Garnett, Tim Duncan and Dirk Nowitzki all had better stats last year for much better teams. I like McDyess as well, but to suggest that he is better than these players is a little silly.


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

1. Tim Duncan
2. Kevin Garnett
3. Chris Webber
4. Elton Brand
5. Rasheed Wallace
6. Jermaine O'Neal
7. *Antonio McDyess * (if he returns to his old self)
8. Antoine Walker
9. Shareef Abdur-Rahim


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bighead734</b>!
> 7. *Antonio McDyess * (if he returns to his old self)
> 8. Antoine Walker
> 9. Shareef Abdur-Rahim


Your selections:
Dyess ahead of Toine & Reef  :upset:
At the present time being, I think these 2 players have been far more effective for their teams and what they fulfilled in their game


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

if he returns to him old self ya, but its hard to rate people when they have different games


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

It's halftime at the Suns/Knicks pre-season game. Mcdyess has 15 & 9 so far. No one on the court can jump jum with him. He's absolutely sick down low. He's fast to the ball and knows what to do with it. He is going to open up everything for this team. Houston can spot up outside, Spree will have room to slash, even Ward hits the open three. I like what they have going for them. Sure Thomas is their 6'9" center, but he gives 120% every night. As long as Thomas and yes Michael Doleac can contribute a little low post defense and hit the boards they will be okay. 

PS- We probably won't sign Danny Johnson, but he's looked good. Only problem is that he is a 6'3" shooting guard. I hope to see him on someones NBA roster this season.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

he's looking pretty great in the preseason so far. he is an amazing player and will (have to) produce big for the somewhat hurting knicks squad. he's up there for power forwards, maybe even top 3 if he plays like a madman all season.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

One of the best, I'd say, maybe not quite the best. I'd say the best PF would be either Garnett, or Duncan.

Top 5:
1. Tim Duncan/Kevin Garnett
3. *Antonio McDyees*/Chris Webber
5. Antonio Davis/Shareef Abdul-Raheem

Chris Webber is good enough to be #1, but he's useless when it comes to crunch time. A healthy McDyees would be easily as good as Webber.

Antoine Walker is over-rated a bit, and he's got to quit all those 3 point attempts. leave the 3's to pierce.


----------



## Pause (Jul 17, 2002)

theres no way in terms of what they have accomplished that at the present time when healthy Jermiane Oneal is better then Mcdyess..


O'neal has had two good years so far and did absolutely NOTHING in the playoffs except talk *[No masking, please- KC]* when couldnt back up..


O'Neal has great potential obviously but Mcdyess is a better proven player at the present time when both players are healthy...


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

!


> Antoine Walker is over-rated a bit, and he's got to quit all those 3 point attempts. leave the 3's to pierce
> 
> 
> > Antoine Walker is over-rated a bit, and he's got to quit all those 3 point attempts. leave the 3's to pierce.
> ...


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTown4Life</b>!
> !
> 
> 
> ...




good point nobody is gonna say nowitski isnt a good sf/pf/c because he shoots the three it just makes him more of a threat so the d has to guard him whereever he goes


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

No you can't, editted by Petey


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTown4Life</b>!
> That's what makes Antoine Walker special... what other power forward can pull his man out of the paint to guard him from deep beyond the arc, opening up the inside for his slasher teamate Paul Pierce? He has a different playing style than most power forwards, and can drain the three all day. He can also play small forward if need be!


Problem is, he doesn't drain the three all day. He gets them once in a while. In case you haven't noticed, his 3P% isn't that great. Dirk, on the other hand, is MUCH better.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Problem is, he doesn't drain the three all day. He gets them once in a while. In case you haven't noticed, his 3P% isn't that great. Dirk, on the other hand, is MUCH better.


That may be true about Dirk shooting a higher percentage, but a three shot at the buzzer is effective. It's not how high of a 
percentage you shoot, but "when" you get that clutch shot. Walker has had some big clutch shots. One against the Lakers last year, just to name one.(Yes, Shaq played in that game.)

Also, Dirk has a very LOW assist per game and Walker is light years ahead of Dirk when it comes to passing, imho, as is Kevin Garnett & even CWebb.


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

Geez how some things can be ironic sometimes. Antonio got hurt tonight at the end of the game. I think he hyperextended his knee. 

For the Knicks sake I hope he is ok. Because without him they could make a run a Lebron James this year.


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> That may be true about Dirk shooting a higher percentage, but a three shot at the buzzer is effective. It's not how high of a
> percentage you shoot, but "when" you get that clutch shot. Walker has had some big clutch shots. One against the Lakers last year, just to name one.


That is preposterous. All the points count the same. If Dirk is shooting a higher percentage that means he is taking less shots, and those shots he's not taking don't just dissappear, other people take them. Say for example one player scores 20 points on 10 shots and one scores 20 points on 15 shots. One third of those extra 5 missed shots are rebounded by the offense, so 3.33 possesions are lost because of the second players extra shots. On average, an NBA team scores 1 point per possession, so that is 3.33 extra points per game that the first player's team is producing over the second player. (Obviously there are other factors, but we are looking just at scoring here). 

It looks like Toine gets lots of "clutch" shots as you say just becuase he takes so many. There is no such thing as a "clutch" shot. Throughout the whole game shots are important, and their intinsic value do not fluctuate throughout the game. You can take your clutch shots, and I'll take the player that adds more to his team throughout the WHOLE game.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

McDyess is pretty good . . . but there is no way on earth he is better than Duncan. 



> There is no such thing as a "clutch" shot


?!?! Of course there is such a thing as a clutch shot. Hitting the game winner as the buzzer goes off with a defender in your face, for example. This shot is much more difficult than hitting a jumper midway through the second quarter. If you miss the shot during the second quarter, you still have 2+ quarters to catch back up to the other team. If you miss the game winner, you lose, no more chance to catch up. So a "clutch shot" may count for the same # of points as any other shot, but it is much more important.


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

If you miss the shot in the 2nd quarter with everything else remaining the same, you still lose.


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

McDyess is a great player at his best, but not as good as Duncan or Nowitzki.
After those two there are Garnett, Webber and Dice: different players, arguably everyone of the 3 could be the 3rd best.
Then come the others.

P.S.: walker sucks, he's a tweener, makes crappy decisions, takes wild shots, no defence, mediocre rebounding.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> If you miss the shot in the 2nd quarter with everything else remaining the same, you still lose


true, but in my opinion the chances of everything remaining exactly the same is very slim. The game will be played differently by teams depending on if they are winning or losing. As I said before: The 2nd quarter shot does not have as much pressure on it as one at the end of the game. 

Anybody can make shots during the course of the game. What seperates the good players from the great players is their ability to take over the game down the stretch and hit the clutch shots that allow their teams to win.


----------

